

Speech Recognizer / Synthesizer Shield for Arduino and Other MCUs - kasbah
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=216&doc_id=1327036

======
mo3094
I'm glad this technology is growing. I have several hobby projects in flight
now that could benefit from this. I will be investing.

